# Rockler Box Joint XL jig



## pooch692000 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just bought the jig and made my test cuts using the 1/2" key and bit as per the instructions. Used a 1/2" brass setup bar to make an exact gap between the bit and key. Stock used was 1/4 poplar and an upspiral bit was set 1/32 above so i could sand ends when done. 

Problem was the joints were very tight. I could get them to fit by pressing superr firmly, but they were too tight to be able to glue. How would one go about setting the jig up to make the fit slightly looser?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome, Pooch...

I would measure the diameter of the bit and make sure it is the same 1/2" as the setup bar...any variance would mess up the fit...adjust your setup spacing accordingly.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Pooch, I have not used that particular unit to make the cuts. But using a test piece, I have just widened my cut. I use the Incra Box Joint Jig. So it can be dialed to a tighter or looser cut quite easily. Not sure if this helps you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I use the Ibox too and like Frank said you dial it in to fit. I think, and I stress think, that if you move the bar closer to the blade you loosen the fit and away from the blade tightens the fit. We're talking 1000ths of an inch here.


----------



## pooch692000 (Nov 28, 2016)

If I was to tap the guide fence in by, say .005, then that would make my pins slightly smaller. However, wouldn't this also affect the pin and notch spacing/layouts for the board and its mate? I.E Board A mates with Board B and both boards are 3.5". Board A starts and ends with pins and Board B starts and ends with notches. Won't end board A with a slight notch and not the pin? Hence when I use board A to key Boards B, won't board B have a shortened gap as well?

I also noited the the index keys for the 1/2" and 3/4" are slightly smaller. the 1/2" is .493 and the 3/4" is .743-both .007 thinner than what they are supposed to be. My bit is a true 1/2' .500 so wonndering if this is the issue? I havent tried the 3/4" yet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

